# Tank mates for shrimp?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it can fit in the mouth of a fish, consider it a snack for the fish. That includes most, if not all, types of fish. Even Chili Rasboras.

Otos may be the only really safe option.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

What about Endlers? Can they be kept with shrimp?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

reddhawkk said:


> What about Endlers? Can they be kept with shrimp?


At least your endlers will live happily. If your tank is heavily planted and you don't mind shrimplets being eaten then yes, they will also wolf pack harass adult shrimps sometimes.


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

I forgot what they were called but at the LFS they had fish that were about the size of a fully grown shrimp. IDK if those were babies though.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Adult shrimp should be okay, but babies will certainly be eaten by any sized nano fish. If you have a large enough shrimp population, with plenty of plant coverage, your shrimp population should continue to grow despite predation of baby shrimp by the fish.

My cherry shrimp population is still growing (though slowly) with more than 30 small fish in an 18 gallon tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends on the fish. The actual fish you have. I have 7 CPDs in a 2.5 gallon temporarily, with only baby shrimp, and they swim right past their faces. Haven't even seen them go after them. These are adult fish, baby shrimp.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a mass of Brigittae and a handful of kuhli loaches with my CRS and have yet notice any predation.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

As others have said ottos are only 100% shrimp safe fish. Even mosquito rasboras will eat babies, but that's about it.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Isn't there like 10 threads about this already? I'm tired answering the same question.
diwu13 is correct.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

it is repetitive... 

well to add to the new repeating thread I have since added about 20 more boraras brigittae to my colony of them which are in with my CRS.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> it is repetitive...
> 
> well to add to the new repeating thread I have since added about 20 more boraras brigittae to my colony of them which are in with my CRS.


You have a huge colonies, even if the fish eat shrimplets you wouldn't know. You're not watching them 24/7. But having a huge colonies + plants is a plus. I care too much for every single shrimplets so I'm not going to let any fishes live in my shrimp tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have decent size colonies of shrimp with no plants or actually hardly any plant and what little plants I do have the fish stay in there. 

I watch my tank many hours a day as I am fascinated by it but have yet to catch any of them go after my shrimplets. I have had many with unique markings as tiny shrimplet and all have made it to juvi/sub-adult size. 


No arguing with you that they might have picked off a few here an there but I'm far from having a colony of shrimp that it would go unnoticed.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think if a shrimplets dares swim in front of a mosquito rasboras it'll be lunch. They try to eat he floating shrimp poo in my tanks that are roughly the size of baby shrimp 

And let new users post without searching first


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It'd be acceptable to link back to some of those other threads in responding, I think.

But this question comes up from new forum members and those new to shrimp. So it's important to make sure people receive accurate and kind responses. 

I get tired of posting the same response. Doesn't mean I shouldn't post it, though, because the information is going to help someone make a decision about what's right for them.

I'm personally grateful for all of the plant nerds (this is said in adoration) here on the forum who answer my repetitive questions about things like fertilization and lighting. And even the occasional fish question, despite me having been at this hobby for most of my life. 



CookieM said:


> Isn't there like 10 threads about this already? I'm tired answering the same question.
> diwu13 is correct.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

To play devil's advocate for the OP... 

When there is a well established colony of shrimp in the tank, there will be a point were there might be almost too many shrimp. Adding fish may be a necessary evil to keep the population manageable. Adding aggressive fish may hunt down all younglings leaving none to survive their parents and may also cut down your entire shrimp stock to extinction. e.g putting in an oscar.

If one sticks with peaceful breeds, they may serve the purpose to feed on any unfortunate fry and carry on as Darwin explained while leaving those to survive their parents. e.g. mollies, platies, guppies, neons, cardinals, micro rasboras.... there's a list of nano fish somewhere online that could be referenced.


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

OK thanks.
I had heard Ottos were safe but was very curious after seeing the shrimp tank at my LFS.
Once my colony is big I will try out some fish.
Sorry for such a repetitive question. I could not find a thread that went into detail about this :icon_redf


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Oto cats!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Think oto cats and corydoras habrosus would be cute together?


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

What about Cories?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

maybe pygmy cory cats, but the non-dwarf species will eat the shrimp babies. Oto cats eat the bio-film and the are pretty damn cool.


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

I have oto cats...will the shrimp do a good job of cleaning the substrate?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> It'd be acceptable to link back to some of those other threads in responding, I think.
> 
> But this question comes up from new forum members and those new to shrimp. So it's important to make sure people receive accurate and kind responses.
> 
> ...





TheGiantDwarfShrimp said:


> OK thanks.
> I had heard Ottos were safe but was very curious after seeing the shrimp tank at my LFS.
> Once my colony is big I will try out some fish.
> Sorry for such a repetitive question. I could not find a thread that went into detail about this :icon_redf


 
thats why we see alot of repetitive questions, because the other threads don't go into the detail that everyone is looking for, every situation is different, and every tank is different.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm keeping adult cherry shrimp with 4 male endlers in a 5 gallon. The endlers don't seem to bother the shrimp at all. They shrimp are out and about and I've seen them swim around from one foothold to the next. I've also seen endlers wiggling about right above the shrimp and the shrimp don't even budge. I don't know about shrimplets though. I've got a berried female in there. What happens next will be interesting.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Male (pure) endlers are very small and can only fit tiny shrimplets in their mouths. Full-grown females are quite bigger though, and can/will eat shrimplets to small juvies.

I still think there should be a sticky regarding this topic. If it fits in the mouth.....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

pygmy cories eat shrimp.


----------



## Profector (Oct 7, 2010)

They will eat the baby shrimp even in a planted tank. I had a small group of painted cherries in a heavily planted tank with guppies and a large piece of hollowed drift wood. Guppies and endlers will breed and have about the same appetite and mouth size. I very rarely ever seen a baby and the population never grew. After afew months I put the guppies in thier own tank and bam, shrimplets were everywhere after about 7 days. I went from less than 10 to I'm guesing 20-30 in about a week.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Otos are we're it's at!!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I think a good list of safe to definitely not ever with shrimp might be a good idea. Like, most people figure otos are safest, but chili rasboras et al are okay and would never keep shrimps with an oscar.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

thechibi said:


> I think a good list of safe to definitely not ever with shrimp might be a good idea. Like, most people figure otos are safest, but chili rasboras et al are okay and would never keep shrimps with an oscar.


That's a good idea, my list is simple -- nothing is safe, but if I have to, choose oto. And almost nothing is safe with oscars :icon_lol:


----------

